
VaderSharp – Sentiment analysis using Vader with C# - sentimentanaly
https://github.com/codingupastorm/vadersharp
======
xiamx
Curated list of other solutions (not limited to C#)
[https://github.com/xiamx/awesome-sentiment-
analysis](https://github.com/xiamx/awesome-sentiment-analysis)

------
Cakez0r
Paper at
[http://comp.social.gatech.edu/papers/icwsm14.vader.hutto.pdf](http://comp.social.gatech.edu/papers/icwsm14.vader.hutto.pdf)

------
Shorel
Any benchmarks ?

~~~
com2kid
This is crucial. There are a LOT of companies selling social media sentiment
analysis tooling, mostly wrapped up in web apps and large monthly subscription
fees.

When I've seen teams do manual classification to test out the accuracy of
their tools, it has turned out that the accuracy is generally all around
horrible, most tools heavily bias towards "neutral" which really means "not
sure". Not too surprising, tweets doesn't provide much context.

~~~
snomad
From the python, looks like it uses a series of local text file
[https://github.com/cjhutto/vaderSentiment](https://github.com/cjhutto/vaderSentiment)

------
SeriousM
Are there any resources to get Vader running with German lexica?

~~~
titanix2
I seems it cannot support other languages out of the box as some language
depend stuff are hardcoded :
[https://github.com/codingupastorm/vadersharp/blob/master/Vad...](https://github.com/codingupastorm/vadersharp/blob/master/VaderSharp/VaderSharp/SentimentIntensityAnalyzer.cs#L114-L117)

Also all the capitalization logic has meaning only in languages that use a
bicameral script.

------
erikb
Sad day.

~~~
jcalabro
Why? Out of curiosity.

~~~
erikb
The title seems to have changed from something like "now it is rewritten from
Python to C#". I now suppose all the downvotes of my comment happened after
the retitling.

~~~
emodendroket
Why is it a "sad day" exactly?

~~~
erikb
It's like investing energy to switch from "My app runs on Kubernetes" to "My
app runs on Windows XP" and being proud about it for unexplainable reasons.

~~~
emodendroket
It's actually not like that at all since C# is a lively, rapidly evolving
platform and also probably friendlier to a large codebase than Python (and
almost certainly more performant).

~~~
erikb
And how good is it at _avoiding_ a large code base?

~~~
emodendroket
I don't think good C# code is actually much more verbose than Python unless
you're stuck on a very old version.

